# 11/2/07 Report



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Got a few decent fish last night. Largest was 6 1/4 lb on the boga.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job!!:clap


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I came all the way back from Tallahassee to go gigging last night. Unfortunately where I went (Navarre) it was evident that red tide recently passed through. Would it be worth going to Pensacola tonight or are they having red tide problems by the pass?


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

righteoussssssss.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

God bless you! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

They got some shoulders on em' bet thier gullet's were stuffed w-Mullet too.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

looks like a good mess of fish to me


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Its about time sombody got a good mess.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a good fish fry there :clap


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

those are some fine fish, i wish i could get six in one night


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jigmaster (11/4/2007)*They got some shoulders on em' bet thier gullet's were stuffed w-Mullet too.


Yep, and not alot of row.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice flatties . Those are some fat ones


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

ooooweeeee dats a fine mess right dere! glad someone is sticking them. we went sat and only got one. were you in the bay? pass? river?


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice mess of fish


----------

